
EU survey asking citizens if they want to get rid of daylight saving time - latexr
https://ec.europa.eu/eusurvey/runner/2018-summertime-arrangements
======
latexr
This doesn’t necessarily mean keeping winter time. From the consultation
page[1]:

> _Discontinuing the current bi-annual time changes for all Member States_ and
> prohibiting periodic switches; again this would not affect the choice of
> time zone, and it would ultimately remain each Member State's decision
> whether to go for permanent summer or wintertime (or a different time).

[1]: [https://ec.europa.eu/info/consultations/2018-summertime-
arra...](https://ec.europa.eu/info/consultations/2018-summertime-
arrangements_en)

------
latexr
They also provide the survey as a PDF, so in case the website is down (seems
to be a bit slow at the moment), here’s a mirror:
[https://filebin.net/mz8x2ompaqmtwvu4/2018-summertime-
arrange...](https://filebin.net/mz8x2ompaqmtwvu4/2018-summertime-
arrangements_09_07_2018_EN.pdf)

------
detaro
previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17478108](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17478108)

